# مامصيرمن يغير دينه من المسيحيه لدين اخر؟



## WHITE_ROSE (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم.. 
سؤال راودني.

مامصير الشاب الذي اراد تغيير دينه للاسلام؟
وكيف يعامل من قبل المسيحيين؟


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح معك ياحبيبى

بص حاول تنسى حد الردة شوية 

احنا عندنا

السيد المسيح قال 

ها انا واقف على البابا واقرع من فتح لى ادخل واتعشا معة وهو معى 

يعنى المسيح قال انا واقف بخبط على الباب للى عاوز يفتح يفتح  يقصد باالباب باب قلب الانسان 

فا مش عاوز تعتنق اصلا المسيحية او غيرتها لدين تانى انت حر 

بس تذكر قول المسيح 

انا هو البداية و النهاية الالف والياء 

انا هو الطريق  و الحق والحياة 

يعنى تبقى لاسف تركتن طريق ربنا  واحنا كمسيحين مش هنحاسب اى شخص يترك المسيحية 

ربنا موجود وهو للى هيتصرف لا المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد لابدية 

هوضح اكتر ليك 

الاسلام طريق رايح فقط لكن لو فكرت انك ترجع هترجع على ظهرك  يعنى هيطبق عليك الحد  

لكن المسيح اعطى لك ارادة وقال فتشوا الكتب 

وقال ايضا اسئلوا تعطوا اطلوبا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم 


سلام المسيح معك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*خسر الحياة الابدية و العيشة مع يسوع*

*يعني في نظرنا الخسارة دي اقوى من اي عقاب*

*وطبعا بنصليلة*​


----------



## Tiger123 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*من ترك المسيحيه ترك محبة الله وعاش فى الظلمه وضل الطريق والحياة ونطلب له الصلاه*


----------



## maryanne_omega (24 سبتمبر 2008)

احنا بنصلى لكل الناس انها تعرف طريق المسيح و متخسرش ابديتها و لكن احنا مش هنعاقب حد على اختياره ل دين اخر   ده مش دورنا
 لكن بنقول كلمة وحدة    قالها المسيح 
من ينكرنى امام الناس انكره امام ابى الذى فى السموات


----------



## rana1981 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*من ترك المسيحية ترك النور وانتقل الي الظلمة  وعندها لا معنى للحياة ابداا لانه الحياة رح تكون بشعة كتير بعدم وجود المسيح فيها*


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2008)

white_rose قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> سؤال راودني.
> 
> مامصير الشاب الذي اراد تغيير دينه للاسلام؟
> وكيف يعامل من قبل المسيحيين؟


إن لم يؤمن برب المجد يسوع فلن تكون له الحياة الأبدية
و هذا ما نستطيع أن نطبق عليه الآية في إنجيل متى 8 : 12
[q-bible]وَأَمَّا بَنُو الْمَلَكُوتِ فَيُطْرَحُونَ إِلَى الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ».[/q-bible] 
صحيح أن المقصود ببنو الملكون هم اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح
و لكن أيضا هذا حال الذي يرتد عن المسيحية
فعندما كان مسيحيا يعتبر أبنا لله و ابن الملكوت
و لكن عندما يخرج من المسيحية سيطرح إلى الظلمة الخارجية النار الأبدية
.
بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني :
المسيحيين لن يقوموا برجمه أو ضربه أو حتى سبه
و لكنهم سيقومون بالصلاة له لينير الرب طريقه و يرجع للمسيحية


----------



## jojo_angelic (24 سبتمبر 2008)

بالنسبه لسؤال اللذين يرتدون عن الدين المسيحي
يقول الكتاب المقدس الذين انيروا مره وذاقوا الهبه السماويه واستطابوا لكلمه الله الصالحه ومعجزات العالم المقبل ثم سقطوا يستحيل تجديدهم واعادتهم للتوبه لانهــم يصلبــــــــــــون ابن اللـه ثانيه


----------



## jojo_angelic (24 سبتمبر 2008)

للذين يرتدون شبهوهم ب
البهائم الغير عاقله المولده للصيد والهلاك
لهم عيـــــــون مملؤة بالفسق لاتشبع من الخطيئه
هم كالنجوم التائهه مصيرها اعماق الظلمات
وعاد الكلب الى قيئه 
والخنزيره التي اغتسلت عادت الى التمرغ في الوحل
هذا هو رد الكتاب المقدس على كل من يرتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
سلام جوجو انجيليك                                                                                              jojo_angelic


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2008)

هو حر
مش في ايدينا حاجة


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل جداً 
لم ارى ردود متعصبه ولا متحامله والموضوع وارد جداً لدى المسيحيين؟ 
كيف يستطيع اب وام ان يتقبلون خبر كهذا؟ 
تغيير دين وعقيده.


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (26 سبتمبر 2008)

white_rose قال:


> جميل جداً
> لم ارى ردود متعصبه ولا متحامله والموضوع وارد جداً لدى المسيحيين؟
> كيف يستطيع اب وام ان يتقبلون خبر كهذا؟
> تغيير دين وعقيده.



هذه تبقى على نوعية الاب و الام..مثلا في العالم الغربي اكثر يتقبلوها من العالم العربي..بسبب التقاليد و الى اخره
لكن في الاول و الاخيرما نقدر نحكم على تصرفات الناس او نتوقع شي منهم..
ممكن في والدين يتقبلون و ما يهمهم حتى لو هذا يزعجهم..
و فيه والدين يزعجهم و يضغطون على اولادهم ان يتركو دينهم الجديد
بس المهم ان المسيحية (الكتاب المقدس و المسيح بذاته) لا تقتل او تمنع احد ان اراد ان يعتنق اي معتقد اخر
سلام المسيح


----------



## enass (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*معاملتنا معو راح تكون عادية
ما راح يتغير اشي
هو حرر

بس الحساب راح يكون عند الرب

وراح يخسر الحياة الابدية
ويعيش كل حياتو بالظلمة*


----------



## enass (26 سبتمبر 2008)

white_rose قال:


> جميل جداً
> لم ارى ردود متعصبه ولا متحامله والموضوع وارد جداً لدى المسيحيين؟
> كيف يستطيع اب وام ان يتقبلون خبر كهذا؟
> تغيير دين وعقيده.



*اكيد الاهل راح يضايقو ويعصبو 
لانو بضلو اهل

بس الاكيد انو ما حدا راح يقتلهن ومع الوقت
ممكن انو الاهل يتقبلو

قال المسيح لا تدينو لكي لا تدانوا
ويجب على المجتمع التعامل مع هؤلاء الاشخاص
حسب ما قاله المسيح*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 سبتمبر 2008)

+++ يوجد فارق بين السؤال عن رأى الله ، والسؤال عن رأى الناس .
+++فالله له رأى واحد لا يتغير ، أما الناس فتختلف أراؤهم من واحد لآخر ، بل ونفس الشخص الواحد قد تختلف أراؤه من وقت لآخر .
++++ إذن ، فلنتكلم عن رأى الله وحده .
++++ رأى الله ، هو أنه لا يقبل العبادة بالمراءاة ، وبالتالى لا يقسر الناس على عبادته ، بل يقدم لهم خلاصاه المجانى المشروط بقبوله وطاعته ، ثم يترك لهم حرية الإرادة فى إختيار ما يريدونه .
++++ فإن قبلوه ، ساروا فى طريق الخلاص المؤدى للحياة الأبدية السعيدة .
++++ وإن إرتدوا ، فإنه قال أنه  : [ لا يشاء موت الخاطئ ، بل أن يرجع ، فيحيا ] ، إذن ، فنحن نصلى من أجل المرتد ، لكى يتوب ويرجع ويحيى .
++++ ولكننا لا نعيد معموديته ، لأن المعمودية هى موت مع المسيح ، وإعادتها تعنى إعادة صلب المسيح ، بل نتقبله بعد التوثق من صدق توبته .


----------



## محمد سيف الدين (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الحمد لله الذى انعم على بنعمة الاسلام


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد سيف الدين قال:


> الحمد لله الذى انعم على بنعمة الاسلام



سلام المسيح

هو دة ردك على الموضوع

يعنى واحد مسلم بيسال سوال واحنا جاوبنا انت مالك ياعم

وعلى فكرة الاسلام مش نعمة ومش عند ربنا 


سلام المسيح


----------



## محمد سيف الدين (29 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب وضح لى ازاى ان الاسلام مش نعمة و مش من عند ربنا يا اخ نور

هل فى الانجيل عندكم كلام يدل على كده؟؟

قول يا عم ارشدنى


----------



## أَمَة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

نور و نعمة قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> هو دة ردك على الموضوع
> 
> ...


 

كلام سليم
ولو اني اعتذر من white_rose 
بسبب قرصنة محمد سيف الدين للموضوع
وردودنا عليه

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2008)

> طيب وضح لى ازاى ان الاسلام مش نعمة و مش من عند ربنا يا اخ نور
> 
> هل فى الانجيل عندكم كلام يدل على كده؟؟
> 
> قول يا عم ارشدنى


*عاوز ارشاد اقرا  القرأن بفهم*
*اقولك نقطة بسيطه*
*مكتوب عندكم الله يهدى من يشاء ويضل من يشاء*
*طيب اما ربنا يضلنى بأرادته ومشيئته *
*هيحاسبنى يوم الحساب انى ضليت ازاى *
*ما هو اللى ضللنى*​


----------



## محمد سيف الدين (29 سبتمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *عاوز ارشاد اقرا  القرأن بفهم*
> *اقولك نقطة بسيطه*
> *مكتوب عندكم الله يهدى من يشاء ويضل من يشاء*
> *طيب اما ربنا يضلنى بأرادته ومشيئته *
> ...




بص يا اخى


:download:



لإجابة السؤال: إن كان الله تعالى هو الذي يهدي ويضل فما ذنب من لم يهده الله ؟.
نتذكر أولا" أن الله سبحانه وتعالى لا يظلم من عباده أحدا".
{مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَسَاء فَعَلَيْهَا وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِّلْعَبِيدِ} (46) سورة فصلت
وقال الرسول صلي الله علية وسلم، فيما يرويه عن ربه تبارك وتعالى، أنه قال: 
)يا عبادي: إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي، وجعـلته بيـنكم محرماً؛ فلا تـظـالـمـوا(.... 

قسم العلماء الهداية إلى نوعين :

القسم لأول : هداية دليل وإرشاد.
بمعنى أن الله تعالى يبين الطرق ويدل عليه وعلى الإنسان الاختيار بين أن يقبل أو يرفض.
{وَأَمَّا ثَمُودُ فَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ فَاسْتَحَبُّوا الْعَمَى عَلَى الْهُدَى .... } (17) سورة فصلت.
تفسير ابن كثير وفي الطبري والقرطبي .
"وَقَوْله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " وَأَمَّا ثَمُود فَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ ": بَيَّنَّا لَهُمْ." 
مما يعني أن الهداية هي بيان وإرشاد للحق.
إِنَّ الَّذِينَ ارْتَدُّوا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهِم مِّن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْهُدَى الشَّيْطَانُ سَوَّلَ لَهُمْ وَأَمْلَى لَهُمْ [محمد : 25]

القسم الثاني : هداية زيادة وفضل ومعونة. 

{وَالَّذِينَ اهْتَدَوْا زَادَهُمْ هُدًى وَآتَاهُمْ تَقْواهُمْ} (17) سورة محمد
فالله تعالى يبين الطريق إلى صراطه المستقيم، ومن يأخذ بهداية الدلالة يزده الله بهداية المعونة والزيادة.

والاختيار بيم أن يسلك الإنسان طريق الخير أو الشر بيد الإنسان كما جاء في الآيات الكريمة:
{قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءكُمُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ فَمَنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا وَمَا أَنَاْ عَلَيْكُم بِوَكِيلٍ} (108) سورة يونس.

كتب الشيخ "محمد الغزالي" في كتابه "عقيدة المسلم".نحن نجد أن إطلاق المشيئة في آية تقيده آية أخرى يذكر فيها الاختيار الإنساني صريحا".
أي أن إضلال الله لشخص, معناه: إن هذا الشخص آثر الغي على الرشاد, فأقره الله على مراده, وتمم له ما ينبغي لنفسه..
{.. فَلَمَّا زَاغُوا أَزَاغَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ} (5) سورة الصف 
وانظر إلى قيمة التنويه بالاتجاه البشري المعتاد.
{وَمَن يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءتْ مَصِيرًا} (115) سورة النساء.
فهل بقى غموض في إطلاق المشيئة ؟ ...لا .
إن معنى قوله { يُضِلُّ مَن يَشَاء }لا يعدو قوله : 
{.... وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلاَّ الْفَاسِقِينَ (26) {الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ} (27) سورة البقرة

وكذلك الحال في { َيَهْدِي من يشاء} 
انظر إلى قيمة الإرادة الإنسانية في قول الحق وهو يتكلم عن إرادته:
{ قُلْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُضِلُّ مَن يَشَاء وَيَهْدِي إِلَيْهِ مَنْ أَنَابَ (27) الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ} (28) سورة الرعد .
فهو سبحانه يهدي إليه من أناب.


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2008)

يعنى العلماء دول هيفسرو الكلام على مزاجهم 
تفتكر ان كلام ربنا محتاج تفسير او تحويط انه اما يقول يهدى ما يشاء يبقا بيزود هدايه حد اصلا  مهدى
محمد سيف الدين 
سورى يعنى 
كالحمار يحمل اسفار 
طيب ايه رأيك ان عندكم حديث شريف بيقول انه  الله بيرسل ملاكه ويكتب على جبين الطفل فى بطن امه اربع حاجات مش متذكرهم كلهم  ولكنى متذكر انه منهم ان كان هيخش الجنه او النار 
وكمان فيه حديث تانى بيقول انك لو كان مكتوبلك  انك فى الجنه وتعمل اعمال النار حتى لو كنت على بعد زراع من النار هتخش الجنه 
فين العدل فى كدة​


----------



## محمد سيف الدين (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بص يا باشا 


مش كل الاحاديث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم موثوق فى مصدرها

يعنى مثلا فى احاديث مش على لسان النبى و اللى عمل كده اليهود عشان يشككوا المسلمين فى سنة الرسول


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2008)

> بص يا باشا
> 
> 
> مش كل الاحاديث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم موثوق فى مصدرها
> ...


جاهل وستظل جاهل طالما تردد الكلام  من غير ما تتاكد منه


----------



## محمد سيف الدين (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اظن ان دينك مش بيامرك انك تصف الناس  بالجهل و لا انا كلامى غلط ؟؟؟؟

الجهل هوا ان تظن انك فقط على صواب


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2008)

عدم المعرفه هو الجهل 
مش انت اللى هتعلمنى دينى


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد سيف الدين قال:


> طيب وضح لى ازاى ان الاسلام مش نعمة و مش من عند ربنا يا اخ نور
> 
> هل فى الانجيل عندكم كلام يدل على كده؟؟
> 
> قول يا عم ارشدنى



سلام المسيح

نعم عندى كلام السيد المسيح قال بنفسة

سوف ياتى بعدى انبياء  كذبة 

هكذا قال رب المجد يسوع وحذرنا منهم وقال لنا ياتون فى ثياب حلمان وهم فى داخلهم ذائب خاطفة

انا اسف لكن دى الحقيقة 

ومتزعلش منى 

سلام المسيح


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2008)

> يعنى مثلا فى احاديث مش على لسان النبى و اللى عمل كده اليهود عشان يشككوا المسلمين فى سنة الرسول


ممكن تدينى دليل واحد غير عقدة الاضطهاد  ان اليهود  غيرو فى الاحاديث​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 سبتمبر 2008)

نسيتو ان دة قسم مسيحي للسئلة المسيحية فقط روح يا حبيبي القسم الاسلامي لو اعاوز افتح موضوع  معاك هناك اوكية لكن دة منتدي للسئلة حول المسيحية


----------



## محمد سيف الدين (29 سبتمبر 2008)

نور و نعمة قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> نعم عندى كلام السيد المسيح قال بنفسة
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه ازعل من ايه ادينا بنتكلم 

بص يا عم اللى انا اتعلمته من و انا صغير ان سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام  بشر بقدوم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



:"وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم مُّصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ "



احمد يقصد به رسولنا الكريم محمد عليه افضل الصلاة و السلام 

و احمد يقصد به انه احمد منه _ على صيغة افعل_ يعنى اكثر منه حمد و ثناء


:smil16::smil16::smil16:


----------



## أَمَة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد سيف الدين قال:


> طيب وضح لى ازاى ان الاسلام مش نعمة


 
أخي محمد سيف الدين
بكل محبة ارد عليك وأقول
الإسلام مش نعمة لأن *النعمة اعطيت في المسيح يسوع*
والإسلام لا يؤمن بالسيد المسيح الها،
ولا يؤمن بصلبه​ 
واليك ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس في هذا الصدد:​ 
[q-bible]



 يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 17 لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا *النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا*. *

* تيموثاوس 2 الأصحاح 1 العدد 9 الَّذِي خَلَّصَنَا وَدَعَانَا دَعْوَةً مُقَدَّسَةً، لاَ بِمُقْتَضَى أَعْمَالِنَا، بَلْ بِمُقْتَضَى الْقَصْدِ *وَالنِّعْمَةِ* *الَّتِي أُعْطِيَتْ لَنَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ* قَبْلَ الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَزَلِيَّةِ، ​


 تسالونيكي 2 الأصحاح 2 العدد 16 *وَرَبُّنَا نَفْسُهُ يَسُوعُ* *الْمَسِيحُ،* وَاللهُ أَبُونَا الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا وَأَعْطَانَا عَزَاءً أَبَدِيّاً وَرَجَاءً صَالِحاً *بِالنِّعْمَةِ، *


 بطرس 1 العدد 2 بِمُقْتَضَى عِلْمِ اللهِ الآبِ السَّابِقِ، فِي تَقْدِيسِ الرُّوحِ لِلطَّاعَةِ، وَرَشِّ دَمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. *لِتُكْثَرْ لَكُمُ النِّعْمَةُ وَالسَّلاَمُ*. 


 بطرس 2 الأصحاح 3 العدد 18 وَلَكِنِ انْمُوا فِي *النِّعْمَةِ وَفِي مَعْرِفَةِ رَبِّنَا وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.* لَهُ الْمَجْدُ الآنَ وَإِلَى يَوْمِ الدَّهْرِ. آمِينَ. 
​

 رومية الأصحاح 5 العدد 17 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ الْوَاحِدِ قَدْ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتُ بِالْوَاحِدِ فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيراً الَّذِينَ *يَنَالُونَ فَيْضَ النِّعْمَةِ وَعَطِيَّةَ الْبِرِّ سَيَمْلِكُونَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ بِالْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/1​


 أفسس الأصحاح 4 العدد 7 وَلَكِنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا أُعْطِيَتِ *النِّعْمَةُ حَسَبَ قِيَاسِ هِبَةِ الْمَسِيحِ.* 


 رومية الأصحاح 6 العدد 14 فَإِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لَنْ تَسُودَكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ *بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ*. 
[/q-bible]



> و مش من عند ربنا يا اخ نور .
> هل فى الانجيل عندكم كلام يدل على كده؟؟


 
نعم يا محمد لدينا في الإنجيل ما يدل على كده​ 
أولا: كما أظهرت لك أعلاه في اقتباساتي من الكتاب المقدس، السيد يسوع المسيح هو رب واله ومخلص البشر.
هو كائن قبل الدهور ... لا بداية له ولا نهاية
وهذا بعضا مما قاله عن نفسه في الكتاب المقدس عن انه هو الأول والآخر ​ 
[q-bible]



 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 8 *أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، *يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 


 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 6 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! *أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ*. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً. ​
​


 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 22 العدد 13 *أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ،* الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ». http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Revelation/1​
[/q-bible]

وبما أن السيد يسوع المسيح هو الله والرب
هو الأول والأخير
إذن كيف يكون أحد بعده؟
لذلك حذرنا السيد المسيح في كتابه المقدس -الإنجيل- من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين سيأتون بعده.
واليك النصوص​ 
[q-bible]
متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 11 وَيَقُومُ *أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ* كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. 
متى الأصحاح 24 العدد 24 لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ *وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ* وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً. 
مرقس الأصحاح 13 العدد 22 لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ *وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ* وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ لِكَيْ يُضِلُّوا - لَوْ أَمْكَنَ - الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً. 
بطرس 2 الأصحاح 2 العدد 1 وَلَكِنْ كَانَ أَيْضاً فِي الشَّعْبِ *أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ،* كَمَا سَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ أَيْضاً مُعَلِّمُونَ كَذَبَةٌ، الَّذِينَ يَدُسُّونَ بِدَعَ هَلاَكٍ. وَإِذْ هُمْ* يُنْكِرُونَ الرَّبَّ* الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُمْ، يَجْلِبُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ هَلاَكاً سَرِيعاً. 
يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 1 أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ لأَنَّ *أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً* كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ.​
[/q-bible]

ولك
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد سيف الدين قال:


> بص يا عم اللى انا اتعلمته من و انا صغير ان سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام بشر بقدوم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم


 
يا محمد
لأنك تعلمته من انت وصغير 
*لا يعني ان الذي تعلمته صح*​ 
وكمان ما اقتبسته من القرآن عن السيد المسيح خطأ
وآسفة أن أقول لك "كذب"​ 
ما هو مش معقول يا محمد ان يأتي انسان بعد السيد المسيح بست مائة سنه ويدعي انه نبي
ويغير كلام الرب الذي قاله وكان له شهود عليه 
وأيضا ينكره أنه الله الذي ظهر لنا في الجسد
ضاربا بعرض الحائط ومكذبا الكتب المقدسة التي تكلم فيها الأنبياء الاف السنين قبل المسيح
عن مجيئه في الجسد من العذراء مريم
وعن العجائب التي سيصنعها وعن صلبه وموته وقيامته في اليوم الثالث 

أرجو أن تراجع قراءة مشاركتي السابقة لترى ما قاله المسيح في كتابه الإنجيل وليس في القرآن

ما يقوله علماء الإسلام عن تحريف الكتب المقدسة
في دفاعهم عن الإسلام
هو افتراء ولا أساس له من الصحة
وليس لهم أي إثبات أو دليل عليه​ 
ولك
سلام
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## holiness (29 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع الجميع الاحبة ... † † 

يا اخ محمد سيف الدين ان المنتدى هنا هو منتدى يخص المسيحية فقط ولكي لا نشتت الموضوع لو كنت حابب ان تفتح اي موضوع يخص الاسلام ورسوله افتح الموضوع في المنتدى الاسلامي .. ولكن ساقتبس منك جملتين .. ونرجوا منك التوضيح



> احمد يقصد به رسولنا الكريم محمد عليه افضل الصلاة و السلام
> 
> و احمد يقصد به انه احمد منه _ على صيغة افعل_ يعنى اكثر منه حمد و ثناء



احمد من من ؟؟ هل رسولك احمد من المسيح ؟؟ لاتنسى ان المسيح لم ينخسه الشيطان ولكن رسولك نخسه الف شيطان .. 
لا تنسى ان المسيح عمل معجزات كثيرة ولكن رسولك لم يعمل ولا معجزة 
لا تنسى ان المسيح حرر الناس من قيود الشيطان ولكن رسولك لبسه الشيطان وظل مسحور 

* اما لشرحك لكلمة احمد فلا اعلم من اين اتيت الى هذا التفسير !! انه كان يقصد احمد منه ؟؟ 
قال سياتي نبي اسمه احمد ولم يقل سياتي بعدي نبي احمد مني 

و نرجوا منك الالتزام بقوانين المنتدى لايجوز طرح مواضيع لا تخص المسيحية في هذا المنتدى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / محمد
+++ الإله يغيــِّر ولا يتغيــَّر .
+++ الإله لا يولد ولا يٌصلب ولا يموت ، الإله فوق ذلك كله ، ولا يتأثر بأى شيئ .
+++ وهو قادر على كل شيئ ، قادر أن يتجلى على الجبل ، مثل جبل سيناء ( حوريب ) ، وقادر على أن يتجلى فى وسط شجرة العليقة ، لموسى النبى فى سيناء .
+++ وهو قادر -- بالأولى جداً -- أن يتجلى فى إنسان مقدس ، خلقه مقدساً طاهراً من كل الأوزار ، ممسوحاً من كل الشرور ، خلقه بمعجزة عجيبة ليس لها مثيل ، من العذراء ، بغير زواج .
++++ ومثلما أن الجبل هو الذى إندكَّ دكاً ، عند تجلى الله عليه ، واللاهوت لا يتأثر ، فكذلك أيضاً ، الناسوت هو الذى مات ، واللاهوت لا يتأثر .


----------



## sayed73324 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ردى كمسلم
ان نجلس معه ونعرف اسباب ترك دينة الى الدين الجديد
ونحاول ان ونحاول ان نؤثر فيه بكلام الله قدر المستطاع.. وان فشلنا
فكما يقول الاسلام.. انك لا تهدى من احببت والله يهدى من يشاء


----------



## fredyyy (3 أكتوبر 2008)

sayed73324 قال:


> ردى كمسلم
> ان نجلس معه ونعرف اسباب ترك دينة الى الدين الجديد
> ونحاول ان ونحاول ان نؤثر فيه بكلام الله قدر المستطاع.. وان فشلنا
> فكما يقول الاسلام.. انك لا تهدى من احببت والله يهدى من يشاء


 

*نود أن يكون رد الفعل كذلك *

*لكن الواقح ُيثبت شيئًا آخر *


----------



## holiness (4 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع الجميع ... † † 



> ان نجلس معه ونعرف اسباب ترك دينة الى الدين الجديد



كلام جميل .. ولكن هل هذا ما يطبق في الاسلام ؟؟ 



> ونحاول ان ونحاول ان نؤثر فيه بكلام الله قدر المستطاع.. وان فشلنا
> فكما يقول الاسلام.. انك لا تهدى من احببت والله يهدى من يشاء



تؤثر فيه !! يعني بس تحرك مشاعره ؟؟ ام تقنعه بكلام الله ؟؟ 

وان فشلت !!! ستطبق حد الردة عليه .. من بدل دينه فاقتلوه 

و تحياتي اللك


----------



## My Rock (4 أكتوبر 2008)

white_rose قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> سؤال راودني.
> 
> مامصير الشاب الذي اراد تغيير دينه للاسلام؟
> وكيف يعامل من قبل المسيحيين؟


 

قلنا و كررنا انه لا يوجد حد ردة بالمسيحية
تعاملنا يكون عن طريق النصح و الارشاد لا الغصب, فالانسان يملك حرية تحديد مصيره بنفسه و هذا حق اعطاه الله للبشرية و نحن لا نسلب حق الانسان المُعطى من الله


----------



## من العرب (6 أكتوبر 2008)

تشطب كلامه وترد 

خلينا نفهم أيه الي قاله 



وثاني شي 

تقول ماريني في ردهااا  

(من ينكرنى امام الناس انكره امام ابى الذى فى السموات) 

طلعو أثنين وجوابكم أنه واحد أزاااي 
؟؟؟؟؟؟



 ما قلت كلمه غلط بلاش الشطب


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2008)

من العرب قال:


> طلعو أثنين وجوابكم أنه واحد أزاااي ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 


*الانسان الغير مسيحي يفهم الله على أنه *

*الزوح والزوجة والابن *

*لكن المؤمن المسيحي يفهم الله الآب في الابن في الروح القدس*

*مثال الانسان *

*( الروح - والنفس - والجسد )*

*فهو عندما يُطعَم ويأكل خبزًا ... فهو يتعمال مع جسده*
*وعندما يسمع الموسيقى ... فهو بتعامل مع نفسه*
*وعندما يُصلى ويرنم ... فهو يفعل ذلك بالروح*

*فعندما ترى مؤمنًا تقول*

*إن جسده معافى --- ونفسه هادئة --- وروحه لها علاقة بالله*

*لكنك لا تستطيع أن تفصل بين ... روحه - ونفسه - وجسده*


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع يتكلم عن مصير من يترك المسيحية

الرجاء الالتزام بالموضوع و عدم القفز لمواضيع اخرى

تم حذف المشاركات الاخيرة!


----------



## drcee (9 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب انا سمعت ان فى بنات وشباب احتضنو الاسلام فى الاسكندرية وفى سوهاج واختفو فى الكنيسة الى يومنا هذا لم يعرف عنهم شىء هل هذا من اعمال الكنيسة فعلا لان هذا قراءتة فى موقع واحدة مسيحية اسلمت وخافت ان تعلن اسلامها وطبعا هى دخلت الموقع تحت اسم مستعار


----------



## أَمَة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> طيب انا سمعت ان فى بنات وشباب احتضنو الاسلام فى الاسكندرية وفى سوهاج واختفو فى الكنيسة الى يومنا هذا لم يعرف عنهم شىء هل هذا من اعمال الكنيسة فعلا لان هذا قراءتة فى موقع واحدة مسيحية اسلمت وخافت ان تعلن اسلامها وطبعا هى دخلت الموقع تحت اسم مستعار


 

المواقع الإسلامية يا حضرة drcee 
مليئة بالقصص الملفقة عن ناس اسلموا
وشهادات عن اسلامهم تحتوي على تفاصيل عن اسلمتهم 
لا يتبين زيفها سوى المسيحي الذي يعرف ما هي المسيحية
لأن التفاصيل تحتوي على أخطاء لا يمكن ان تصدر عن انسان مسيحي يعرف دينه
وحتى لو افترضنا انه اسلم ​ 
لذلك يؤسفني أن اقول لك 
لا تصدق كل ما تقرأ على تلك المواقع​ 
مختصر مفيد ​ 
ليس في الدين المسيحي ترغيب ولا ترهيب في الدخول اليه
كما أن ليس فيه محاكمة أو محاسبة لمن يتركه
لا من قِبَل الأهل ولا من الكنيسة ولا المجتمع
وذلك لأن الحكم والحساب لله وحده فقط
وقد أوصانا الرب والاله السيد المسيح
بأن لا ندين لكي لا ندان​ 
لن اقول لك ان الأهل والكنيسة والمجتمع لن يكونوا مستائين من ذلك
حتما سيكون هناك حزن على الشخص الذي يترك المسيحية لأية ديانة كانت بما في ذلك الإلحاد
لأنه في عمله هذا يخسر خلاصه وحياته الابدية في السماء
لأن لا خلاص للعالم بدون السيد المسيح 
لأنه هو الطريق والحق والحياة

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​ 
​


----------



## Aksios (9 أكتوبر 2008)

> طيب انا سمعت ان فى بنات وشباب احتضنو الاسلام فى الاسكندرية وفى سوهاج واختفو فى الكنيسة الى يومنا هذا لم يعرف عنهم شىء هل هذا من اعمال الكنيسة فعلا لان هذا قراءتة فى موقع واحدة مسيحية اسلمت وخافت ان تعلن اسلامها وطبعا هى دخلت الموقع تحت اسم مستعار



المسيحة ليس بكثرتنا او بقلتنا 
فكل واحد له حياته الابديه و له طريقه و حسباته الخاصه مع ربنا
فالكنيسه لا تخفى من ارتد عنها و لا شئ من هذا القبيل 

كما قالت الاخت امه


> المواقع الإسلامية يا حضرة drcee
> مليئة بالقصص الملفقة عن ناس اسلموا
> وشهادات عن اسلامهم تحتوي على تفاصيل عن اسلمتهم
> لا يتبين زيفها سوى المسيحي الذي يعرف ما هي المسيحية
> ...



انا متفق مع كلامها تماما

سلام المسيح


----------



## اللص المخلْص (10 أكتوبر 2008)

حبيبي و بالفعل حبيبي من دون غايةصدقني 
بس ما ترمي اللي حبك واللي انصلب وتعذب و مات عشانك
لو شو ما كانت المغيرات والمغريات
ان كان الحب لوحدة مسلمة تبقى انسانة بس علمها طريق المسيح وعيش معها بنعمته
وان كان المال كله رايح ومعه ابديتك
وان كان شكك بالمسيح صلي واطلب من ربنا يبعد عنك ابليس
وان كان الا يمان بديانة الاخرى فانت الخسران
                                                 خسران يسوع
مش راح تغير شي بتركك المسيحية ولا راح تزيد شي على سواها
بس راح اقلك كلمة وبريدك تفهمها
                    انت ملك ابن ملك ومسيحك اله حي وبحبك وراح يرجع وياخدك
                                                       استناه
وبالنهاية الامر بيرجع  لا الـك
الرب يكو ن معك


----------



## fredyyy (10 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> ..... بس مش اريد ذالك* لانى بكرة الصليب* لان مات علية يسوع المسيح وهو بيتالم وهذا لا يرضاة قلبى


 



*عزيزي *​ 
*أنا أعذرك لكن أقول لك إن ما تكرهه *​ 
*كان الوسيلة التي تمم المسيح بها خلاصك الأبدي *​ 
*لا تنظر إليه كوسيلة عذاب بل كرمز الإفتخار فهناك سُحق الشيطان *​ 
*بالصليب تم الفداء الإلهي*​ 
*بالصليب مات حمل الله ورُفعت الخطية *​ 
*بالصليب كُشفت نوايـا الانسـان وحبـة للخطية*​ 
*بالصليب ُأعلنت قوة محبة الله للهالكين فغلبت الموت*​ 
*بالصليب حقق الله عدله إذ كان المسيح حاملاً خطايانا بدلاً منا*​ 
*بالصليب ُسحق الشيطان وُكسِرَت شوكة الموت ونلنا الحياة بالمسيح*​ 
*بالصليب ُفتِحَت الأقداس لندخل الى محضر الله ُمصالحين مبررين بالمسيح*​ 

*لقد تم عمل الصليب في الماضي *​ 
*ولك أن تفرح بنتائج هذا العمل في الحاضر *​ 
*قل للرب أحمدك لأنك*​ 
*فديتني إذ ُمت عن ذنبي*
*حررتني من سلطة الخطية*
*بررتني أمام عدالة وقداسة الله*
*صالحتني مع الله فحل رضاه عليَّ*
*ضمنت لي الحياة الأبدية السعيدة معك*
*غيَّرت حياتي فكرهت شهواتي وصرت طاهرًا*
*سكنت بالروح القدس في حياتي فصرت ملك لك*​ 
*أحبك يارب*​


----------



## Aksios (11 أكتوبر 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *عزيزي *​
> *أنا أعذرك لكن أقول لك إن ما تكرهه *​
> *كان الوسيلة التي تمم المسيح بها خلاصك الأبدي *​
> *لا تنظر إليه كوسيلة عذاب بل كرمز الإفتخار فهناك سُحق الشيطان *​
> ...



ردك اكثر من رائع استاذى فريدى
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## fredyyy (11 أكتوبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> ردك اكثر من رائع استاذى فريدى
> ربنا يعوضك


 


*شكراً لتشجيعك أخي ربنا موجود*


----------



## fredyyy (11 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> ***************
> طيب ما اجبت على عن طريقة الدخول وهى باقى السؤال لانى فعلا مستجيب لان اكون ذالك
> ***************


 

* الأستاذ / drcee*

*ربنا يباركك وتكمل معانا وتكتمل معرفتك*

*ممكن تفتح موضوع جديد *

*وتوضح سؤالك فيه*

*شكرًا لتجاوبك*


----------



## رجائي به (12 أكتوبر 2008)

كل واحد في العالم سيعطى حساباً عن نفسه

لذلك انت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان​
ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 أكتوبر 2008)

أجاب إخوتى الأحباء من كل الجوانب 
+++ فإسمحوا لى بكلمة صغيرة .
+++ الذى يرتد ويتوب ويعود ، لا تعاد معموديته ، بل فقط التوثق من حقيقة توبته لفترة كافية قبل السماح له بحياة الشركة مع الكنيسة ، وهو ما تشير إليه الآية التى ذكرها أخى الحبيب جوجو ، أنه لا يمكن تجديدهم ثانية ، أى تعميدهم ثانية ، لأن المعمودية الثانية ستعنى الصلب مرة أخرى ، لأنها صلب وموت مع المسيح ، ولكن يجب التوثق من توبته ، لئلا تكون سماحاً بإهانة المسيح بكل بساطة ، وكأنها ترحيب وتشجيع لإهانة المسيح ، فأنتم ترون المهرجانات الشيطانية ، ليس حباً فى من ترك المسيح ، بل كراهية للمسيح .
++++ أما المصير للذى ترك المسيح ، فهو الحياة الميتة ، وإسئلوا أهل الخبرة ، كيف كانوا فى حالة ظلام وخراب شامل ، ففروا هاربين كما من جهنم .
++++ وأما المصير الأبدى ، فهو قبض الشيطان على أرواحهم لحظة الوفاة ، فيعيشون فى عذاب أبدى .
++++ و : ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه ]
++++ أما موقفنا نحوه ، فهو الصوم والصلاة من أجله ، لكى يفيقه الله من غيبوبة الخطية التى أسقطته فى هذا الحال .
++++ فليس فى المسيحية قتل للخاطئ ولا للمرتد ، لأنها دين إحياء وليس قتل ، فإن الرب قال : [ لم آتى لأهلك بل لأخلص ما قد هلك ]


----------



## peace_86 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *عزيزي *​
> *أنا أعذرك لكن أقول لك إن ما تكرهه *​
> *كان الوسيلة التي تمم المسيح بها خلاصك الأبدي *​
> *لا تنظر إليه كوسيلة عذاب بل كرمز الإفتخار فهناك سُحق الشيطان *​
> ...




*WOW !!!
God bless you*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الى يترك الايمان والنور الحقيقى ويسوع ويبعد عنه ويرتد 
فهو بنظرى كما بنظر الاخرين لا يسوى شى و لا يجب ان نتكلم معه ولكننا نصلى له لكى يرجع واذا ثبت على حاله فهو صار فى الظلمه الابديه
اما بنظر الاب والام فل نيقدرو يعملو شى و لكن الحزن على ابنهم او بنتهم هيكون حزن عظيم و لكن ايضا  يجب ان نراءف به لان الشيطان اغواه بالظلمه و شبهه له بالنور 
فالنصلى الى الرب ان ينير الطريق للذين ذهبوا الى الظلمه لينير لهم الطريق ويرحعو ثانيتا


----------

